# Mk4 Gauge Pod



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

I was tired of not being able to find a gauge pod that I liked. So I made this pod and installed a 52 mm (2 1/16") Omori electronic boost meter. 
In Car








Pod Before Install








Blurry Night shot


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (evilGOLFMK4)*

Thanks


----------



## TSharP (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif props for a nice looking original idea


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (TSharP)*

Thanks, it's been working great.


----------



## 20th ae gti #2083 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

if you just wanted a custom mod this is pretty cool....but if it was truly about cosmetic/functionality this is no more functional or cosmetic appealing than the column pod.


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (20th ae gti #2083)*

True, but I can't stand the column pods. I feel like they detract from the whole look of the dash and OEM cluster. I feel this fits better with the original look of the Mk4.

On the other side of the coin, there are not that many alternatives that do not require the driver to refocus their eyes for every glance at an extra gauge.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## John16v (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

This is mine, autometer pod with gauge. Yours looks sharp though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

How did you make the pod to house your boost meter?


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (Dragonfly)*

I made a model from foam, close to the shape I wanted. I then created a hard finish on this form. Next I made a mold of the part in silicone. Than used a two part plastic to cast the final product.
IM sent,


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

Beautifully executed! This does look much better than a column pod IMO. Do you still have the mold? Would you make another? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (dragon1.8t)*

Thanks, it has been working out very well.


----------



## pookz (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks really good... btw... you need washer fluid


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostmonster* »_
In Car










Very cool! Can you make one for the bottom-right side as well? maybe put oil temp there to even it out side-to-side. Our cars can't go 160MPH anyway, so who cares if you block that part of the speedo


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: (pookz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pookz* »_Looks really good... btw... you need washer fluid









Yeah, my one friend can't stand when I leave it empty .


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Very cool! Can you make one for the bottom-right side as well? maybe put oil temp there to even it out side-to-side. Our cars can't go 160MPH anyway, so who cares if you block that part of the speedo










The right side is in the works


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

Excellent, you should consider selling these! Great alternative to the 42draftdesigns.com stuff for folks that want a slick OEM look.
BTW do you have a link for that electronic boost gauge? How much did it cost? I want one that does not require running a vacuum line to the cabin, but uses an electronic pressure sender instead. Can you show how you ran those wires?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by phatvw at 1:18 PM 3-3-2006_


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (phatvw)*

Thanks for the comments. I'm glad everyone has been pleased with my work.


----------



## digifant dave (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

Nice work! If you are making more to sell please let me know!


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (digifant dave)*

Thanks, I'm still working on a right side pod.


----------



## osbornsm (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

I'll buy one if you're selling


----------



## hobbyshop (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (osbornsm)*

yah!! i love how that looks.. i may be interested in purchasing if you are going to start a little pod making business!! very nice


----------



## klooney (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (hobbyshop)*

ill buy a left side pod if your selling them


----------



## 1.8tkiller (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

Thats looks preety cool here is mine


----------



## boostmonster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (1.8tkiller)*

AWE Omori meters, NICE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamboravr6 (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (boostmonster)*

the question is...how did







you attach it to the cluster???


----------



## SLC'98VR6 (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 Gauge Pod (jamboravr6)*

*We need more photos*. Looks like you have made a bad ass pod....lets see more of it. Some side angles...that kind of stuff.


----------

